# Moving from the US to St. John's, Newfoundland with a Dog



## cockermom (Oct 28, 2011)

Has anyone from the US moved to St. John's, Newfoundland with their dog? If so, which route did you take (i.e. Newark via United Express or Toronto via West Jet)? Thanks!


----------



## figaro (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, we moved from NJ to Ontario with 3 kids, a dog and a cat. For the pets we their updated vaccine records so they were all current with everything incl. rabies. We drove across The Rainbow Bridge (I think that is the name of it) in Niagara Falls, it was not a problem at all. In fact we took a long weekend with everyone a month or so prior and it was not a problem then either.


----------



## cockermom (Oct 28, 2011)

The first flight is no problem as the Continental/United flights are climate controlled and have a good reputation with regard to flying animals. It's the second flight I'm concerned about and wanted to know if anyone has flown their dog to St. John's specifically. 

Thanks!


----------

